# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Συνάντηση κέντρου, Κολωνάκι, Παγκράτι, Ψυρή, Πλάκα & πέρ

## acoul

Η ιδέα είναι για μετά τις εκλογές. Για να πέφτουν προτάσεις στο που και πότε;

Edit: Η συνάντηση έκλεισε για την Πέμπτη 11 Οκτωβρίου 2007 στις 21:00 στο ταβερνάκι του Ηλία. Προσκεκλημένοι άπαντες.

----------


## JB172

Ζάππειο, Αίγλη? Το πότε υπό συζήτηση.

----------


## ggeorgan

Μέσα ! Αλλά γιατί όχι στην έδρα του σωματείου ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μέσα ! Αλλά γιατί όχι στην έδρα του σωματείου ;


Γιατί να κλειστούμε μέσα;

----------


## ggeorgan

Σωστά, αλλά τότε κάπου με θέα.

----------


## badge

Σχολαρχείο το Γεράνι... με θέα το Λυκαββητό

(Αν οι Πατησιώτες είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι θα έρθω  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Χμμμ Καλή φάση 2 βήματα ποιο κάτω είναι για πες για πες!  ::

----------


## senius

> Η ιδέα είναι για μετά τις εκλογές. Για να πέφτουν προτάσεις στο που και πότε;


Ε, θα λείπουμε κι εμείς?
 ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έχουμε και αυτό, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ...

----------


## badge

Ναι αλλά σοβαρές προτάσεις δεν έχουν ακουστεί ακόμα... έστω και ανήθικες.

----------


## sb-er

Τι γίνεται παίδες?

Πότε θα παιχτεί η συνάντηση?

----------


## acoul

λέμε για αρχές Οκτώβρη, το σιγομαγειρεύουμε ... !!

----------


## badge

Αλεξ, οι αρχές Οκτώβρη κατέφθασαν  ::

----------


## acoul

Για κέντρο, τα στέκια του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη στου Τρούμαν: Μαγεμένος Αυλός, η ταβέρνα του Ηλία, Καραβίτης ...

----------


## sb-er

Εγώ είμαι μέσα. Ας πούμε ώρα και μέρα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

οι άτακτοι να έρθουν?  ::   :: η θα γίνει flame?  ::

----------


## acoul

ανοικτό για όλους, δεν υπάρχει face control !!

----------


## jockium

> ανοικτό για όλους, δεν υπάρχει face control !!


Και εγώ μέσα, αφου δέχεστε και τους πρωιν-Παγκρατιώτες  :: 
Αλλα δεν λέμε κάποια ημερομηνία απο τώρα, να προγραμματίσουμε;

Jocker

----------


## acoul

Λοιπόν το πάμε για τον Ηλία την άλλη Πέμπτη στις 21:00? έχει άπαιχτα μπιφτέκια και μοσχαρίσιες γάλακτος στο κάρβουνο, καλό κρασί, φάβα και καλές τιμές ... !! για να πέσουν και τα βόηπ γιατί εγώ τέτοια δεν έχω ...

----------


## mojiro

τι ??? εχετε και εκει Ηλια ???  ::

----------


## verano

> Για κέντρο, τα στέκια του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη στου Τρούμαν: Μαγεμένος Αυλός, η ταβέρνα του Ηλία, Καραβίτης ...


  ::  

Για κέντρο, τα στέκια του Μάνου Χατζιδάκη στου Τρούμαν: Μαγεμένος Αυλός, η ταβέρνα του Ηλία, Καραβίτης.

----------


## nikpanGR

οκ εγω μέσα για Ηλία την άλλη Πέμπτη...Ας γράψει ο acoul ημερομηνία και διεύθυνση μαγαζιού να οργανωθούμε..

----------


## Neuro

Φυσικά και μέσα. Δεν έχω κάποια πρόταση ή αντιπρόταση για το που καθώς δε ξέρω την Αθήνα και τα κουτούκια της. Το αφήνω στα έμπειρα στομάχια σας.  ::   ::  Το πότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα για μένα.  ::

----------


## jockium

Οπότε το μόνο που μας λείπει είναι η ακριβής διεύθυνση...

----------


## acoul

έκλεισε για Πέμπτη 11 Οκτωβρίου 2007 στις 21:00 στο ταβερνάκι του Ηλία, ακολουθεί εικόνα με τις οδηγίες. Προσκεκλημένοι άπαντες, ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό post.

----------


## sb-er

Ωραία  ::  θα τα πούμε την Πέμπτη  :: . Δεν πιστεύω να έρθει κανείς φαγωμένος...  ::

----------


## commando

> Φυσικά και μέσα. Δεν έχω κάποια πρόταση ή αντιπρόταση για το που καθώς δε ξέρω την Αθήνα και τα κουτούκια της. Το αφήνω στα έμπειρα στομάχια σας.   Το πότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα για μένα.

----------


## acoul

μπαμπ

----------


## noisyjohn

> ... Το αφήνω στα έμπειρα στομάχια σας.   Το πότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα για μένα.


Η εμπειρία πάντα αποκτιέται με χρόνο και προσπάθειες ... 
και ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή.. οπότε μέσα  ::

----------


## djbill

> Η εμπειρία πάντα αποκτιέται με χρόνο και προσπάθειες ... 
> και ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή.. οπότε μέσα


Μια παρέα είμαστε όλοι ρε παιδιά μέσα κι εγώ.

----------


## acoul

το ταβερνάκι έχει επίσης και καλή φάβα και άλλα πιάτα ... ότι πρέπει για τους πορομένους ... πιατάδες ... σας περιμένουμε !!

----------


## acoul

λαστ κολ

----------


## Neuro

Γεια σου acoul με τα ωραία σου. Πολύ δυνατή συνάντηση μάσας, άξιζε την ταλαιπωρία με το παρκάρισμα. Οι φωτογράφοι ανεβάστε και καμία φωτό να ζηλέψουν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## acoul

φωτογραφικό υλικό !! Άντε για την Ν. Σμύρνη τώρα και το παγωτό του Γιώργου ... δεν περνάμε και άσχημα ...

Wireless
Internet

----------


## noisyjohn

> φωτογραφικό υλικό !!


περάσαμε πολύ ωραία
με όλη τη παρέα 
παραιτούμαι από τις τσιπουροκόντρες με τον Μίλτο
he he ...  ::

----------


## senius

Μπράβο παιδιά, ολα τα *κολλητάρια* μαζεμένα.!!!

Εμαθα ο τι ο Μίλτος, ητανε αρνάκι......  ::  

Φαντάζομαι πως θα το κάνατε το μαγαζί....

Αντε την επόμενη φορά θα καταφέρω να είμαι κι εγώ.

----------


## nektariosko

.....εβλεπα τις φωτο και σας ζηλευα!!!!
πρεπει να ηταν καλο το μασα μειτινγκ αφου το αναλαβε ο Αλεξανδρος...
@acoulακο κανονισε και κανα μειτινγκ μετα τις 20 που θα παρω την μεταθεση  ::

----------


## djbill

Μερικές ακόμα φώτο από τη συνάντηση της *συμμορίας τον δεκατριών* κοινός ως [*OCEAN 13*]

----------


## Vigor

Μπα, πιο πολύ για Μυστικό Δείπνο κάνει. Το φιλί ποιός το έδωσε στον acoul?

----------


## Neuro

djbill μία μικρή διόρθωση αυτός ο κοιμισμένος ανάμεσα στον acoul και τον katsaros (φωτό 1) δεν είναι ο jocker αλλά εγώ.  ::

----------


## djbill

sorry σας μπέρδεψα

----------


## noisyjohn

> Εμαθα ο τι ο Μίλτος, ητανε αρνάκι......


άσπρο και παχύ .... το βλέμμα στη 4.jpg τα λέει όλα ....  ::

----------


## acoul

μπαμ_Π

----------

